# Nab Gill Iron Mine. Aug 2011



## crickleymal (Aug 14, 2011)

On one of the few fine days during our fortnight in the Lakes I took my eldest lad to Nab Gill Iron mine. This was one of the reasons that the Ravenglass and Eskdale railway was started in the first place. There are some more mines close by and even a copper mine so Eskdale must have been a pretty busy place back in the 19th century.

A plan of the mine taken in the Ravenglass and Eskdale Railway's museum. I think the entrance we went in is the second from bottom level. You can find the entrance to the next adit further up the slope but it was a rather tight entrance and I just didn't feel bold enough with just the two of us there.






The entrance





25 yards in. No wellies or waders so we declined to go further especially as it looks like there may be ways down to lower levels under the water.





However on the surface is this superb inclined plane for taking the ore down to a branch of the R&E










You can just see where the plane split into two just before the loading bay.










The old offices and loading platform.


----------



## smiler (Aug 22, 2011)

Its nice too see a report where someone had the good sense to back off when they felt uncomfortable about continuing, I enjoyed it. Thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2011)

You've been listening to Radio Gnome Invisible haven't you!


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks promossing.. I'll be up for taking a good look someday


----------



## crickleymal (Aug 26, 2011)

Urban-Warrior said:


> Looks promossing.. I'll be up for taking a good look someday



Unfortunately I won't be going back for about a year  Family holidays and all that.



TeeJF said:


> You've been listening to Radio Gnome Invisible haven't you!



The Pothead Pixies have been talking to me


----------

